# Abbreviations?



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

Could someone explain to me what a lot of these abbreviations are. Lars and Ocean in particular make my head spin. 

I know 
Ch.= champion in conformation
CGC- Canine Good Citizen
CD=companion dog
CDX= companion dog excellent
UD= utility dog ?
RN= Rally Novice


But I'm interested in the others, from all dog sports.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

There is this for AKC recognized titles

http://www.akc.org/events/titles/

Has abbreviations and descriptions.

There are other organizations that have their own titles as well.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lars and Ocean are names of a members dogs...if that's what you were confused about?


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

LOL!!! Yeah, the boys have quite the resume.

Here's Lars' titles:

UCH - UKC Champion
UCD - UKC Companion Dog
URO2 - UKC Rally Level 2
UD - AKC UtilityDog
GN - AKC Graduate Novice
RAE - AKC Rally Advanced/Excellent
NJP - AKC Novice Jumpers with Weaves Preferred
NAP - AKC Novice Standard Preferred
NFP - AKC Novice FAST Preferred
OCC - NADAC Open Chances
OJC - NADAC Open Jumperes
TG-E - NADAC Elite Touch and Go 
EAC - NADAC Elite Regular
O-WV-E - NADAC Outstanding Elite Wavers
S-TN-E - NADAC Superior Elite Tunnelers
APDT RL2 - APDT Rally Level 2
AOE-L1, L2 - APDT Rally Award of Excellence Level 1 and 2
HIC - AKC Herding Instinct Certificate
TT - ATTS Temperament Test
CGC - AKC Canine Good Citizen
TDI - Therapy Dogs International

Ocean:

RE - AKC Rally Excellent
NFP - AKC Novice FAST Preferred
SPG - USDAA Starters Gamblers
SPR - USDAA Starters Pair Relay
NJC - NADAC Novice Jumpers
TN-O - NADAC Open Tunnelers
APDT RL1 - APDT Rally Level 1
AOE-L1 - APDT Rally Award of Excellence Level 1
HIC - AKC Herding Instinct Certificate
CGC- AKC Canine Good Citizen

NADAC and USDAA are both agility venues.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Lars and Ocean are names of a members dogs...if that's what you were confused about?


ormommy was talking about the title abbreviations.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> ormommy was talking about the title abbreviations.


 Haha thanks, I confused myself


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Link to UKC title abbreviations 

http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/WebPages/DogEvents/TitleAbbreviations

Link with a list from multiple organizations

http://pawvillage.com/info/titles.asp


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The ones in my signature:

TIAD= Teacup Intermediate Agility Dog (TDAA agility)
TG3= Teacup Games level 3 (TDAA agility)

CGC= AKC Canine Good Citizen

Hank is almost done with his CA= AKC Coursing Ability Test. Needs one more leg.

Summer has 2/3 of her SPK (starters performance snookers USDAA) and SPG (starters performance gamblers USDAA) and 1 leg of her SPJ (starts jumpers) and 1 leg of her SPS (starters standard)

Alas those titles are not going to happen. She may actually get her TMAG in TDAA (Teacup Master Agility Games). I've lost track of how many level 3 games Qs she has but she needs 10 total.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Other titles you might see in sigs are 

NW1, NW2, NW3- nosework level 1, nosework level 2, etc

RATI= rat instinct test (barn hunt)
RATN= rat novice (barn hunt) 

I forget the higher level titles for barnhunt.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> RATI= rat instinct test (barn hunt)
> RATN= rat novice (barn hunt)
> 
> I forget the higher level titles for barnhunt.


It's 

RATO: Open Barn Hunt
RATS: Senior Barn Hunt
RATM: Master Barn Hunt
RATCH: Barn Hunt Champion
RATCHX: Master Barn Hunt Champion


----------



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you! Yes, it was Lars' and Ocean's titles that confused me.

That PawVillage list is wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Since we're talking abbreviations, has anyone heard of TGDHS before? A local place says it's where their instructor did her training, but they don't have it un-abbreviated anywhere and google was unhelpful.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I just googled "TGDHS" and I found the training place you're talking about in NH. I am in New England too...and there's nothing I know training school-wise that has that acronym. I wonder if it stands for "The Greater D________ Humane Society" and who knows what city begins with a D that could be. I would ask them what that stands for if you're thinking about taking classes with them.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Wait, no, ignore me. Basically, I found the stuff Mrs. Boats did.


----------

